# Nasal Tumor



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your girl. I have not had experience with this, but wanted to suggest cross-posting in the cancer section. You may get more responses.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm really sorry about your girl's diagnosis. 

I moved your thread into the Cancer section, there's no need for you start another thread. They are normally merged together anyway. 

I think there are a few members who have dealt with nasal tumors before, I'll do a search to see if I can find some threads. If I do, I'll post the links.

I did find a few, here they are-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nter/256266-nasal-cancer-any-info-please.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/117144-unknown-sore-grs-nose.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...retrievers/117137-oscar-has-nasal-cancer.html

Again really sorry about your girl's diagnosis. 
I don't know where in NC you are located, but I would recommend the NC State Vet School or there's a specialty clinic in the Raleigh area, here is the link for it. I think you need a referral to have your dog seen at this clinic but I could be wrong. 

http://www.vshcarolinas.com/index.php


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. 

My Liam tumor was ultimately a nasal tumor but for him I noticed in his eye bulge first and his reverse sneezing.

Here is his story.....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ams-eye-issue-grim-retrobulbar-neoplasia.html


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope after getting a CT scan you might have a better idea of whats happening inside your pup. I have seen dogs in the clinic that were 11 and 12 going through chemo. I think once you know the whole story you will be able to make the best choice for your pup. Sending many prayers your way


----------

